# mode portrait en selfie (iPhone 8 Plus)



## Youngkriss911 (12 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, je possède l'iPhone 8 Plus, j'aimerais savoir si il y a une appli capable de faire le flou en arrière plan comme sur le mode portrait mais en selfie ?


----------



## ibabar (12 Novembre 2017)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/focos/id1274938524?mt=8


----------



## Alino06 (12 Novembre 2017)

Cette app fonctionne avec la caméra frontale ? Ça me semble étonnant ... Surtout que dans la description de l'app, il est dit qu'elle se sert justement du double capteur pour générer son flou ...


----------

